# Gas or Electric for professional bakery?



## JoJoJane (Apr 22, 2019)

So I'm starting up a pie bakery. Looking into equipment now and could use some advice. Pretty positive I want to go electric sounds like it is more even heat less hot spots. Is convection the route I should go or true convection? Or am I totally off base on my conclusions? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

If you want pies with crispy golden bottoms and nicely golden tops, you will need a deck oven. Convections have no hearth or deck to achieve this, they just blow a lot of hot air around with the pie suspended in mid-air.

Most municipalities require expensive ventilation systems for gas ovens, and most municipalities don’t require this for electric ovens. Check this out with your municipality.


----------



## JoJoJane (Apr 22, 2019)

Thank you for your reply. I guess my concern is if we're doing upwards of 200 pies a day do they come large enough to handle that many in a day?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You can get deck ovens to accommodate 2,3,4,6 sheet pans, but most bakeries start off with one 3 or 4 pan deck and as the business grows you just get another 3 or 4 pan deck to put on top of the first.

Do NOT look for deck ovens at a restaurant supply store, they’ll try to sell you a pizza oven or a crappy convection, you need to find a bakery equipment supplier in your area


----------



## JoJoJane (Apr 22, 2019)

foodpump said:


> You can get deck ovens to accommodate 2,3,4,6 sheet pans, but most bakeries start off with one 3 or 4 pan deck and as the business grows you just get another 3 or 4 pan deck to put on top of the first.
> 
> Do NOT look for deck ovens at a restaurant supply store, they'll try to sell you a pizza oven or a crappy convection, you need to find a bakery equipment supplier in your area


Thank you this was very helpful


----------

